
Show HN: Festivilia: Filmmakers best option for effective festival distribution - festivilia
http://www.festivilia.com/
======
festivilia
Festivilia allows filmmakers get into over 500 film festivals just by filling
one submission form. This automatically saves filmmakers the stress of
submitting blindly to film festivals by matching and submitting their film to
only film festivals that are a perfect match for the film thereby increasing
their chances of selection, saving them time and money.

Started as a result of my own frustration in having to comb through numerous
film festivals rules and regulations from the other submission platforms
available before deciding which is a perfect fit for my film. I will rather
prefer to use my time for other valuable things. Unfortunately, that can't
happen because I have to do all the work, so the idea of Festivilia was born
to help other filmmakers like myself spend less time scouting and submitting
to film festivals and focus on creating more amazing films.

Festivilia covers festivals both from major submission platforms like
Filmfreeway, Withoutabox, Shortfilmdepot etc, as well as the growing number of
festivals that request direct submission. It’s an independent database made by
filmmakers for filmmakers. Our team is constantly researching and reviewing
festivals and only adds competitions worth submitting to!

Will love hear feedbacks from the community

~~~
taohansen
I _just_ wrapped up post-production on my first short film, "Mead" and was
looking for a resource like this!

~~~
festivilia
Glad you could find us! We will be very excited to watch and review your film.
Feel free to try out the service.

